# Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe



## pepp-eric (24. Februar 2006)

Noch ist kein Verbot in S-H erlassen. 

Wo jetzt die Seuche aber auch in der Lübecker Bucht ist, dauerts leider bestimmt nicht mehr lang.

Wäre nett, wenn Infos über Verbote hier gepostet werden!

Danke


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin ,
unter 0431-1606666 kriegste Info´s . Ich versuche es schon seit 2 Std um was rauszubekommen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Hab gerade von Audigott erfahren, dass laut DELTA Radio der erste Vogelgrippenverdacht in Neustadt/i.H. aufgetaucht ist...... Dat is 20 km von mir weg.... ALSO die Vogelgrippe ist dann wohl in OH angekommen. Hat jemand was im Radio gehört?


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin ,
2 Enten sind gefunden worden 1 in Neustadt 1 in Timmendorf und 20 km ist Straße Dennis , Luftline ca 10 km #q #q . Wähle mir schon die Finger wund .


Grúß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Ironie an: Echt das wusste ich gar nicht, dass 20 km der Strassenweg ist :q:q:q........ Ironie aus!

Fliegst Du nach Neustadt, wie ein Vogel oder fährst Du auf der Strasse :m.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin ,
http://www.netzeitung.de/default/384171.html

hier steht mehr über S-H

und Dennis
jupp ich fliege wie ein Vogel oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem langen Rüssel |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

In Wismar in MV ist sie auch angekommen ne H5N1 Stockente haben se gefunden!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Na dann muss ich doch ein wenig aufpassen, dass mir keine Möve auf die Mütze kackt :q:q:q..... wenn ich am 04.03. in Labaoe auf der der MS Blauort die Dorsche filetiere.


----------



## esox_105 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Die Vogelgrippe soll auch schon am Bodensee sein.

http://www.n24.de/boulevard/vogelgrippe/index.php/a2006022409143814453


----------



## esox_105 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> http://www.netzeitung.de/default/384171.html
> 
> hier steht mehr über S-H
> ...


 

Das Tier mit dem langen Rüssel heist Stechmücke :q .


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> Wo jetzt Seuche aber auch in der Lübecker Bucht ist, dauerts leider bestimmt nicht mehr lang.
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn Infos über Verbote hier gepostet werden!
> 
> Danke


Ich würde gerne mal wissen was das mit der "Schutzzone" auf sich hat.
Die "Fundorte" sind jetzt für Spaziergänger also auch Watangler gesperrt |kopfkrat oder wie ????
Es wird ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen bis auch an anderen Strandabschnitten (an der S-H Küste)der eine oder andere Virenbefallene Seevogel gefunden wird.
Bin ja mal gespannt was uns jetzt so alles demnäxt verboten wird.......


----------



## Schleuse (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Jungs, nun macht mir mal nicht bange...|uhoh:
muss ich mir etwa um meinen Fehmarntripp in 3 Wochen echt Sorgen machen?#c


----------



## rebutia (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt was uns jetzt so alles demnäxt verboten wird.......



Es trifft nicht nur Angler. Man kann für den Tourismus an der gesamten Ostsee nur hoffen, dass das alles durch ist, wenn die Urlaubszeit und die Badesaison erst mal losgeht....


----------



## sadako (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Sollte ich mir jetzt also doch berechtigte Sorgen um meinen März/April-Urlaub in Sütel machen?


----------



## Marcus van K (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@junkieXL das war keine Stockente sondern eine *Reiherente *und die wurde nicht in Wismar sondern auf der Vogelschutzinsel Walfisch gefunden die in der Wismarbucht ist und das Bereits am 17 Februar


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin , 
so nun will ich Euch mal alle bruhigen :q  . Ich hatte vorhin das Glück und bin durchgekommen beim Bürgertelefon des Landes S-H . Da wurde mir gesagt das in der Speerzone von 3 km keinerlei Geflügelprodukte ( auch keinen Mist :q ) transportiert werden darf und Geflügelhalter in der Schutzzone von 10 km ( Eutin ist am Stadtrand auch betroffen ) unter Beobachtung stehen . 
Zu uns Anglern kommend wurde mir gesagt , hab die Rügenener Stranstsperrungen angesprochen , das wir in S-H leben und die Uhren hier anderes ticken als in Meck Pomm . Der Strand ist für jeden auch in der Sperrzone betretbar nur sollten gewissen Regeln beachtet werden wie keine toten Vögel anfassen u.s.w. , das wars auch schon . Zum Schluß hat er mir noch viel Petrie gewünscht und wir sollten uns wenn wir uns richtig verhalten keine Angst machen lassen von den Medien :q 
*Es besteht keine Gefahr für uns Menschen *

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## esox_105 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Na das ist doch mal ne klare Aussage.


----------



## Marcus van K (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Danke Hornhechteutin für die info

Ich werd in MeckPomm trotzdem weiter Angeln auch wenn hier die Uhren anders ticken :m 

Aber schaut euch doch mal die Medien an. Gewisse Leute von Tv Kanälen taten ja regelrecht so (als sie am Rügendamm standen) als wenn alle Leute auf der Insel in den nächsten Tagen umkippen werden.

Na ja ich fahre trotzalledem wieder diesen Sommer zu STÖRTI nach Ralswiek


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

war ja nur `ne Frage der Zeit, bis es uns in SH erreicht...




> und wir sollten uns wenn wir uns richtig verhalten keine Angst machen lassen von den Medien
> Es besteht keine Gefahr für uns Menschen



|kopfkrat  na ich weiß nicht so recht


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin Andreas,


			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  na ich weiß nicht so recht



Solange Du nicht mit dem Geflügel pennst und lebest , das Fleisch nicht roh verzehrst , tote Tiere nicht mit bloßen Händen anfäßt oder das Blut der Tiere in eine offene Wunde von Dir kommt besteht *keine Gefahr für Dich* .
Wir haben selber Hühner und haben uns aus diesem Grunde schon und auch wegen der Wauwies :q  schlau gemacht . Um es mal mit Asterix und Obelix zu agen : ich hab mehr Angst das mir der Himmel auf dem Kopp fällt als das wir uns mit der Vogelgrippe anstecken :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## pepp-eric (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Strand ist für jeden auch in der Sperrzone betretbar nur sollten gewissen Regeln beachtet werden wie keine toten Vögel anfassen u.s.w. , das wars auch schon .



Vielen Dank für die Mitteilung, das ist eine Ansage!

So lange der Virus nicht auf Mefos überspringt ist doch fast alles wieder in Butter.


----------



## Acipenser (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Hab seit Jahren weder TV noch Radio, mich macht da keiner mehr verrückt. Wie heißt es doch: Ansteckungsmöglichkeit besteht nur bei intensivem direkten Kontakt mit infiziertem Geflügel. 

Als Angler haben wir im besten Fall direkten Kontakt zu nicht inifzierten Fischen.

Die Fundstellen der toten Vögel werden abgeperrt und wenn wir uns fern halten, ist das alles kein Problem. 

Zielsetzung der Medien ist ja nicht die informierende Berichterstattung, sondern über reißerische Beiträge Quote zu machen. Also schmeißt Eure Verdummungskisten auf den Müll, lest ein gutes Buch oder geht angeln und immer ruhig Blut. Und alles wird gut.

(Was glaubt Ihr wohl, wie hoch die Medien kochen, wenn die Zugvögel in Massen vom Himmel fallen? Ist doch logisch, dass das kommen wird. Bundesweit!)

Mahlzeit

Acipenser

Und ich esse immer noch Geflügel


----------



## carpi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Hi
also beruhigen tut mich diese Aussage von dem Herr oder der Dame am Telefon garnicht! Zudem kann man zur zeit viele Reportagen über das thema sehen und wissenschaftler haben selber gesagt, dass sie VERMUTEN, dass das Virus nur durch die schon genannten Fälle übertragen werden kann! und wie vielleicht auch schon jemand mitbekommen hat , ist es ein aggressives virus und hätte sich angeblich schon verändert oder was weiss ich! Ich würde an eurer stelle auch weiter Fischen gehen.. aber wenn ich mit tieren täglich zu tun hätte, wär ich da sehr vorsichtig! 

Jo ob man nun lieber den Medien glauben will oder der Beruhigenden Stimme ausm Telefon.. naja ich bin eher fürn zwischending!

Und wie glau ich schonmal erwähnt sterben erheblich mehr menschen an ner normalen Grippe!


----------



## Acipenser (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Sorgen macht mir das erst, wenn der Virus von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen werden kann. Dann wirds echt heikel. 

Vorher gilt: bloß nicht kirre machen lassen.

Wie schon carpi schreibt: es sterben jährlich mehr Menschen an der normalen Grippe als an der Vogelgrippe. Was soll also der ganze Aufstand?

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen sorgenfreien Abend

Acipenser


----------



## Fastroller (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin, ich will echt keinem bange machen, aber ich war heute los und jetzt hab ich son kratzen im Hals....|kopfkrat


----------



## Herbyg (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Hallo, 
dass der Vogelgrippe-Virus sich so rasant weltweit ausbreitet ist sicherlich nicht ungefährlich, vor allen Dingen, wenn er mutieren und auf Menschen übertragbar werden sollte. Allerdings sollte man keine Panik verbreiten, da lt. n-tv die Vogelgrippe bereits 1959 schon mal in Europa war: 
Hier kann man den Bericht nachlesen: Vogelgrippe ein "alter Hut" Schon 1959 in Europa
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## uwe103 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> @junkieXL das war keine Stockente sondern eine *Reiherente *und die wurde nicht in Wismar sondern auf der Vogelschutzinsel Walfisch gefunden die in der Wismarbucht ist und das Bereits am 17 Februar



Moin Marcus,

heisst aber noch nicht, dass in der Wismaer Bcht jetzt Angelverbot herrscht, oder?


----------



## eddy (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@Fastroller
Das kratzen im Hals kommt nur von der stickigen Luft.|kopfkrat :m
Nee im Ernst, so lange wir keine toten Vögel an die Haken hängen kann uns (noch) nicht's passieren.
Ich hoffe das ich in 3 Wochen wieder an's Wasser kann. :q

Gruß eddy  #h


----------



## JunkieXL (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcus,
> 
> heisst aber noch nicht, dass in der Wismaer Bucht jetzt Angelverbot herrscht, oder?



ne heißt es nicht wird es auch nicht geben das is nen Hafen die können doch net den ganzen Hafen sperren und selbst wenn ich geh trotzdem angeln such ich mir halt nen abgelegenen nicht bewachten Strand.

Aber noch ist und bleibt alles entspannt es war nur eine olle Ente und du kuschelst doch nicht mit toten Enten oder? Auf die Insel kommt man normal eh nicht drauf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin ,


			
				eddyIch hoffe das ich in 3 Wochen wieder an's Wasser kann. :q
 
Gruß eddy  #h[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in S-H wurde anders als in MeckPomm kein Verbot ausgesprochen was das betreten der Strände betrifft auch nicht in den Sperrzonen .
> Ich werden morgen mal in Sierksdorf schauen was die Mefos so treiben |supergri
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uwe103 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> Hier in S-H wurde anders als in MeckPomm kein Verbot ausgesprochen was das betreten der Strände betrifft auch nicht in den Sperrzonen .
> Ich werden morgen mal in Sierksdorf schauen was die Mefos so treiben |supergri
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Moin Micha,

bestell den Silberbarren mal 'nen schönen Gruss von mir #h


----------



## poldy67 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

 Ich hoffe das es nicht ballt Dorschgripe heist|rolleyes 
Dann heißt es By By Belly;+ 
Gurß Poldy67

Wer nich angeln geht ist selber schuld in S-H.:m


----------



## uwe103 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> ne heißt es nicht wird es auch nicht geben das is nen Hafen die können doch net den ganzen Hafen sperren und selbst wenn ich geh trotzdem angeln such ich mir halt nen abgelegenen nicht bewachten Strand.
> 
> Aber noch ist und bleibt alles entspannt es war nur eine olle Ente und du kuschelst doch nicht mit toten Enten oder? Auf die Insel kommt man normal eh nicht drauf.



Moin Marcus,

ne, ich ksuchel nocht nicht mal mit lebenden Enten, warum soll ich es dann mit toten tun?

Mir ging gerade durch den Kopf, wie die Behörden das mit der Klein- und mittleren Booten handhaben? Autos müssen durch "Entseuchungsanlagen" fahren und werden dort abgesprüht. Auf die Boote setzen sich Vögel und hinterlassen ihren Kot oder Möwen lassen aus der Luft etwas fallen. Ich denke, so etwas muss "fachmännisch" gereinigt werden? Nach her kommen die noch auf den Dreh, Entseuchungsschleusen für ein- und ausfahrende Boote einzurichten.


----------



## uwe103 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@poldy67

was soll eine Dorschgripe sein #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin Moin ,


			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging gerade durch den Kopf, wie die Behörden das mit der Klein- und mittleren Booten handhaben? denke, so etwas muss "fachmännisch" gereinigt werden? .



bring die nur nicht auf dumme Gedanken |supergri  . Ne aber mal im Ernst , mit Salzwasser abwischen und fertig , dann hat es sich mit dem Virus . 

@all 
bin gerade dabei was ein paar allgemeine Infos zur Vogelgrippe zusammen zu stellen . Kommt morgen dann rin ins AB |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



> @all
> bin gerade dabei was ein paar allgemeine Infos zur Vogelgrippe zusammen zu stellen . Kommt morgen dann rin ins AB |supergri
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin Michael,

...nur mal so zwischendurch: ich finde dein Engagement hier echt bemerkenswert! :m #6 


@ all,

wollen wir hoffen, das es bei uns nicht ganz so schlimm wird wie auf Rügen und wir weiterhin auf Jagd gehen können! :g


----------



## Acipenser (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Also was die Autoentseuchungsmatten bringen sollen, habe ich nicht verstanden, denn die Virenkonzentration im Vogelkot ist zu gering für eine Ansteckung und liegen auf Rügen die toten Vögel auf der Strasse rum und werden zu Brei gefahren? Doch wohl nicht, oder? Und die Viren würden dabei doch wohl zu einer ungefährlichen Konzentration verteilt und der Virus ist an der frischen Luft in 24 Stunden abgestorben.

Da machen die Medien wieder mal viel Wind, um ihre Existenzberechtigung nachzuweisen.

Immer ruhig Blut, alles wird gut

Acipenser


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> Ich werden morgen mal in Sierksdorf schauen was die Mefos so treiben |supergri
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


Viel Spaß bei dem Wind


----------



## fishermax (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Take it Easy!!!
Acipenser hat hier von Allen wirklich die Beste Einstellung! Nur nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, dass früher oder später bundesweit infizierte Vögel (vermutlich auch in großen Mengen) auftauchen werden war von Anfang an klar und solang man kein nekrophiler Sodomist ( :g ) ist, kann ja erstmal nicht viel passiern solang der Erreger nicht mutiert und sich von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen lässt.... Alles Andere ist wirklich nur Panikmache der Medien, die sollten sich wirklich mal fragen wie weit man mit seiner Berichterstattung gehen kann für Einschaltquoten. Wurde ja auch schonmal geschrieben dass sich manche Reporter so präsentieren als ob die Welt übermorgen untergehen würde... Ich hatt anfangs auch Bedenken wegen den Enten oder allgemein den Vögeln die man natürlicherweise beim Angeln antrifft aber solang man sich umsichtig verhält isses' bestimmt ganz gut durch Entspannung in der Natur sein Herzinfarktrisiko wieder zu senken dass man durch den ganzen Stress aufbaut  !
MfG Max


----------



## dat_geit (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@Acipenser

Nur eine kurze Info.
Hatte mal einen großen Teil meines bisherigen Lebensabschnitt immer einen Schutzanzug griffbereit.
Die auf Rügen getroffenen Maßnahmen gehören bei THW, Feuerwehr und auch BW zu ganz normalen Tätigkeiten im Rahmen einer einer solchen Seuche.
Dabei ist es vom Vorgehen her erst einmal unerheblich, wie die einzelnen Maßnahmen Sinn machen oder nicht.
Es wird trainiert und auch immer ausgegangen vom größt möglichen GAU.
Das macht aber auch Sinn und ist überall auf der Welt eigentlich Standard.
Ich ärgere mich schon über viele Klug*******r, die noch nie in einem solchen Szenario geplant oder gearbeitet haben.
EinTeil sit sicherlich auch Show, um die Bevölkerung in Sicherheit zu wiegen (siehe Tschernobyl und dem Einsatz von Spürpanzern in der Öffentlichkeit).
Wer sich dafür näher interessaiert kann sich gerne entsprechende Vorschriften bei THW und Feuerwehr anschauen.
ausserdem übt ein solches Dekontaminieren und schafft Akzeptanz, falls es dicker kommt.
Bitte nicht irgendwelche Dinge kritisieren, die sicherlich nicht auf den ersten Blick Sinn machen, sondern mal Feagen, warum so etwas gemacht wird. 

Ansonsten bleibe ich ruhig, denn in meinem Auto liegt immer ein Aktivkohleschutzanzug, zu Hause hängt ein Zodiak und den nutze ich teilweise sogar zum Angeln (Horni und Pasi können das bestätigen).
Tja und eine Schutzmaske habe ich auch.
Das sind aber Dinge, die ich bereits seit vielen Jahren besitze und pflege.
Hat nichts mit Paranoia zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung.

Greets

Andy


Auf Anforderung der Behörden vor Ort errichteten THW-Helfer an der Wittower Fähre eine Seuchenwanne. Weitere Einsatzkräfte des THW unterstützten ein Bundeswehrvorauskommando einer ABC-Einheit beim Bau einer Seuchensperre auf dem Rügendamm. Alle Autos, aber auch Fußgänger und Radfahrer müssen seit Sonntag beim Verlassen der Insel Rügen diese mit Desinfektionsmittel gefüllten Wannen passieren. Derzeit betreiben THW-Helfer, Soldaten und Bereitschaftspolizisten Dekontaminationsanlagen auf der gesamten Insel. 

Quelle: http://www.thw.bund.de/


----------



## kanalbulle (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist doch mal ne klare Aussage.


Diese "Ansage" existiert schon sein Monaten !
Dafür braucht man nirgends anrufen !
Vor was habt ihr den Schiß ???
Fressen hier einige Vogelkacke oder kuscheln mit toten Vögeln ?
Diesen Virus gibt es nachweisbar sein zig Jahren und jetz springen alle im Dreieck #d
Auch das was hier passiert ist nur Panikmache - auf diese Weise werden ängstliche Menschen noch ängstlicher !
Wer Kontakt vermeidet und "normale" Hygene anwendet ist auf der sicheren Seite und braucht auch nicht um seinen Urlaub oder Ausflug fürchten.
Medien werden immer bekannter und beliebter - daher sind heute alle genauestens informiert was früher nicht der Fall war - das Problem bleibt das gleiche !!!
Also - locker bleiben !


----------



## kanalbulle (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> @Acipenser
> 
> Auf Anforderung der Behörden vor Ort errichteten THW-Helfer an der Wittower Fähre eine Seuchenwanne. Weitere Einsatzkräfte des THW unterstützten ein Bundeswehrvorauskommando einer ABC-Einheit beim Bau einer Seuchensperre auf dem Rügendamm. Alle Autos, aber auch Fußgänger und Radfahrer müssen seit Sonntag beim Verlassen der Insel Rügen diese mit Desinfektionsmittel gefüllten Wannen passieren. Derzeit betreiben THW-Helfer, Soldaten und Bereitschaftspolizisten Dekontaminationsanlagen auf der gesamten Insel.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.thw.bund.de/


wer solche Sachen Tagealten Sachen weiter verbreitet, ist einseitig informiert und zählt in meinen Augen mit zu den Panikmachern !!!
Wenn du wirklich an diesem Thema interessiert wärst, hättest du auch gehört oder gelesen das diese Maßnahmen wieder rückgängig gemacht wurden, weil nich auszuschließen ist das Autofahrer den Virus an den Schuhen haben !
Was nützt es wenn wenn du saubere Reifen hast aber nach dem aussteigen den Schei$$ breit trittst ???


----------



## dat_geit (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Wer sich mehr damit befassen möchte:

http://www.abc-gefahren.de/ausbildung/dateien/dekon/dekon_mks.pdf

http://www.abc-gefahren.de/ausbildung/dateien/dekon/dekon-pg.pdf

Übrigens ist man in Deutschland nicht nur am besten ausgerüstet in der Welt, sondern auch am besten ausgebildet oder warum fuhren deutsche Spürpanzer in den beiden Golfkriegen mit?????
Nee, mal im Ernst. Deutschland ist das am besten vorbereitete Land auf dieser Welt auf ABC-Lagen.
Das ist auch ein Überbleibsel des kalten Krieges!
Deshalb schlaft nur ruhig weiter, den Rest machen dann die Experten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## dat_geit (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

#d Lieber Kanalbulle,
ich habe es keinesfalls deshalb hier hereingestellt, weil ich es als aktuelle Meldung verkaufen wollte, sondern weil es aus dem Tätigkeitsbericht des THW stammt und Infos erhält, warum es gemacht wurde und Wer, Wo usw..
Es handelt sich nicht um eine Zeitungsmeldung!!!!
Wenn du ein wenig mehr Ahnung von solchen Dingen hättest wäre dein Kommentar zum Thema Panikmache überflüssig.
Warst du es nicht, der sich schon selber einmal in große Gefahr gebracht hat???? Da war doch was mit Begasung usw.......?????
Also bitte immer genau lesen und die Quellen anschauen.
Natürlich gehört zu einer vernünftigen Deko-Maßnahme auch die persönliche Bekleidung.
Einiges ist wohl schief gegangen, aber das übt halt.
Ich habe bereits 2 Mal solche Einsätze im Rahmen der Maul und Klauenseuche gehabt und weiß wovon ich rede.
Nochmals! Wir sind in Deutschland gut ausgebildet, ausgerüstet und werden damit fertig werden.
Aber ein wenig Aufklärung über die Versuche dort draussen und warum einiges so getan wird tut halt Not.
Und nach den bisherigen Plänen für solche Maßnahmen war das völlig richtig durchgeführt.
Jetzt pass man sich folgerichtig der Lage an.
Nicht Panikmache, sondern Aufklärung ist das Ziel.
Ich war die letzten Tage fischen und saß nicht in meinem ABC-Keller.

Greets

Andreas


----------



## Fastroller (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Moin moin,

leider ist mein kratzen im Hals schlimmer geworden...ich werde mich doch wohl nicht.....?  :v

P.S. Wenn ihr am Strand Möven mit nem Schal um den Hals antrefft, macht lieber n Großen Bogen !


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

HI,

immer wieder interessant finde ich, wie "weit oben" sich der Mensch innerhalb der Säugetiere ansiedelt. Als hätte es der Virus in der erster Linie auf den aufrecht gehenden Lebendgebärenden abgesehen...

Im "natürlichen" Umfeld der Vogelgrippe-leichen gibt es eine Unzahl an Säugetieren, die sich naturgemäß an diesen gütllich tun - und an diesen hätte der Virus zu allererst Chance, sich an einen Säugetierwirt anzupassen.
Wenn also die ersten Füchse, Marder etc. >> Katzen >> Hunde anfangen, sich am Sterben zu beteiligen, dann wird es ggf. langsam kritisch.

#h


----------



## detlefb (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> leider ist mein kratzen im Hals schlimmer geworden...ich werde mich doch wohl nicht.....?



Oh.....bei fängt auch so ein kratzen im Hals an......hoffentlich liegt das nur am Single Malt von gestern Abend.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

MoinMoin!

Nur mal zur Info einer der Bw Standort soll geschlossen werden 

Dieser Medienrummel kotzt echt an.... was ist eigentlich mit BSE? oder der Schweinepest? oder mit Irakanschlägen? oder den Mohamad (so richtig?) Karikaturen oder den entführen Kindern? Oder was auch immer....

Durch die VG wurden 170 Menschen infiziert, 80 sind gestorben und das in Ländern wo Hühner & Co. Heizung, Spielzeug, Essen und Kopfkissen in einem sind. Und die Bevölkerungsdichte erheblich dichter ist.

Die einzigen Länder die sich sorgen machen sollten sind Asien & Co aber komischerweise wird darüber nicht mehr berichtet... gibt es da keine Infektionen mehr?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Oh.....bei fängt auch so ein kratzen im Hals an......hoffentlich liegt das nur am Single Malt von gestern Abend.




Ne das kommt weil Du Kölsche Jung wieder zu viel Karaoke mit Deinen japanischen Kollegen gesungen hast :q :q :q


----------



## Fastroller (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@detlefb:


nene, ich schätze Du hast wieder lauthals bei den Superstars mitgesungen...

|sagnix


----------



## detlefb (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das kommt weil Du Kölsche Jung wieder zu viel Karaoke mit Deinen japanischen Kollegen gesungen hast :q :q :q




Ahhhh Kai, danke alles klar, ich erinnere mich...... gestern Abend ,  Karaoke, Kollegen, Kwhisky, kratzen im Hals...
Danke!!!!! ich dachte schon an wer weiß was.....

Du hast wahrlich recht, neben H5N1 gibt es noch auch Dinge die wichtig sind.
So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das dieser Virus schon länger in "good old germany" grassiert als man uns nun weis machem will.
Ich habe schon vor 10 Jahren Hühner, aus dem eigenen Gehege, eingegraben die auch solche Symptome hatten...
wie sagte damals ein befreundeter Tierarzt, der Befund immer der gleiche, die Tiere werden schlapp, das Gefieder wird schlecht, die Tiere fallen tod um.. so war es dann wirklich. Die Tiere die überlebten starben dann im biblischen Alter.... 
Evolution goes on........


----------



## Philip (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

@ detlevb



			
				detlevb schrieb:
			
		

> Oh.....bei mir fängt auch so ein kratzen im Hals an......hoffentlich liegt das nur am Single Malt von gestern Abend.


 
Da müssen wir das nächste Mal im Godehardt unbedingt drüber reden. Nicht über das kratzen im Hals sondern den Single Malt, wir scheinen noch ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben.


----------



## detlefb (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*



			
				Philip schrieb:
			
		

> wir scheinen noch ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben.



mehrere Philip mehrere, dummes Zeug quatschen, angeln und Whisky trinken, wer weiß, chicks for free, vielleicht auch noch..... |supergri :m


----------



## hd-treiber (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Bei uns am See kann nix passieren, hab gestern Schwäne mit Grippostad C gefüttert...|supergri |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

Vom Kreis Ostholstein habe ich soeben die Erlaubnis erhalten, auf deren Infoseite zur Vogelgrippe zu verweisen.

Somit bekommt ihr *hier* die gesicherten Infos und die zu beachtenden Verhaltensweisen, die für den Kreis Ostholstein gelten.


----------



## larsgerkens (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelverbot wgn. Vogelgrippe*

danköööö!!!


----------

